# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Підкажіть переклад слів

## detail

Як розумiти слова "ледве" и "свiдчадонек"? (з пiсень)

----------


## Lampada

http://www.uaportal.com/cgi_bin/translator.cgi?lang=r 
ледве = чуть
свидок = свидетель

----------


## detail

Еее, не зрозумiв 
текст:
Ти не маєш довкола 
свічадонька жодного 
де б не мала себе чужої 
пошукай собі інших плес 
щоб надивитись на себе   ::  Не имеешь кругом
ни одного свидетеля
где бы не имела чужой э-э-э?

----------


## Lampada

Да, мне тоже непонятно.  А спроси у них на сайте: http://nashe.andriy.lviv.ua/guestbook.htm

----------


## Guin

> Як розумiти слова "ледве" и "свiдчадонек"? (з пiсень)

 свічадо - светильник
свічадонька - светильничка

----------


## Zaya

> Як розумiти слова "ледве" <...>

 А я сразу "едва" подумала )

----------


## Lampada

> Як розумiти слова "ледве" <...>
> 			
> 		  А я сразу "едва" подумала )

 Я тоже, но "чуть" и "едва" практически синонимы.

----------

